# Ratings justice for PAX



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

For various reasons, there can be good riders you don't want to give a ride to again. They live close by and have a destination you don't want to go to. They are a short ride. They are too energetic in the morning, or whatever. There is something about the ride that doesn't work for you with no fault of the rider. You are just not a good fit. I call this is a ratings dilemma.

You have to rate them 1 star Uber, or 3 star Lyft in order to avoid being matched again. However, the rider has not done anything to warrant a low rating.

Uber and Lyft need to separate the ratings and possible rematch. Have a separate box that allows you to not be re-matched. And then let the riders be rated on how they were as a rider.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a friend who works with me at the TSA (yes airport screener), he lives about 7-8 minutes from the airport. When his wife's schedule conflicts he has to take an uber home.

He's on his 12th account this year and keeps getting downrated into oblivion. I don't think he's gotten more than 1 star ever going to or from work.

Dude.. I'll take you...

"no no I'll just take an uber"

*Internal facepalm*


And the dipstick wonders why it happens...

Dude just take a taxi it's about the same price and they'll even get a turn-around slip so they don't have to re-queue..

"No i'd rather take an uber"


There's also days no one in the queue will take him.

A black guy with a 2.3 rating at the airport?

Yeah good luck with that...

Yet he could just walk up to the taxis and get a driver a free trip through the line because it's such a short trip. Probobly like $10-12 in a taxi and about $10.00 on uber.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

For u/l is not what we want, it's what the customer wants.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

14eightyeight said:


> You have to rate them 1 star Uber, or 3 star Lyft in order to avoid being matched again


Rating a passenger 1 star, doesn't automatically unmatch you either. I've had a couple instances where I was rematched. Support has told me numerous times that I have to call in to request to get unmatched. This last time I called in I ask them if this is still the policy and they said yes. The only Exception I've heard is if both the passenger and the driver one star each other then it's automatic but I've only heard that through other drivers not from experience


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have a friend who works with me at the TSA (yes airport screener), he lives about 7-8 minutes from the airport. When his wife's schedule conflicts he has to take an uber home.
> 
> He's on his 12th account this year and keeps getting downrated into oblivion. I don't think he's gotten more than 1 star ever going to or from work.
> 
> ...


Yeah, racism is wrong. However, stereotyping is necessary when you don't have all the information. And, sadly most stereotypes are more right than wrong, which explains why people continue to use them.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Uber showing everything on the ping, just don't take it.
Also with Uber you have to choose my passenger was rude, and write, "please don't match me with this passenger again ".
ONE star in Uber will be matched again.
Lyft 3 star is OK for not matching again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Yeah, racism is wrong. However, stereotyping is necessary when you don't have all the information. And, sadly most stereotypes are more right than wrong, which explains why people continue to use them.


I was pointing out that having a sub 4.8 rating isn't helped by you being a black guy.

But the core of his problem is getting airport pickups that got all of 5-10 minutes down the road.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

He could get in and cash tip
Or he keeps taking the medicine 😅


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I understand what the OP is saying, but, I also don't care about the rider's rating or the impact of my one star on it, as I will never see them again. Do they care about mine ??? 

About 2-3 times a week I hand out a one star to someone for various reasons, usually not related to their personal conduct while in my vehicle.

We're not saving the manatee's here.............


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> Uber showing everything on the ping, just
> don't take it.


That's only in Cal.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

4848 said:


> They live close by and have a destination you don't want to go to. They are a short ride. They are too energetic in the morning, or whatever.


Sounds like you're interested in making friends more than making money. WGAF about any of that, when there's money to be made?!?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do the prophylactic three star on Lyft if there is otherwise nothing wrong with the customer. Yes, their rating does suffer, but not so much as it would had I one-starred said customer. All that I want to do is make sure that I do not get the trip, again. I tend to reserve this for customers who obviously take the same trip frequently. There are some places that I do not want to go but it is obvious that the customer does not go there all the time. For those, I simply have to eat it.

There is, however, one destination in my market that earns any one who goes there an automatic one star. It takes forever to get there, the payout from either F*ub*a*r* or Gr*yft* is worse than the usual garbage that either pays and no one who goes there _ever_ tips, _ever_.

I would remind Original Poster that he is out there to make a profit. Profit is the primary, secondary, tertiary and final concern. Everything else is minor. If you want to make sure that you do not get an unprofitable trip again, downrate them appropriately. There is a reason why:


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

4848 said:


> For various reasons, there can be good riders you don't want to give a ride to again. They live close by and have a destination you don't want to go to. They are a short ride. They are too energetic in the morning, or whatever. There is something about the ride that doesn't work for you with no fault of the rider. You are just not a good fit. I call this is a ratings dilemma.
> 
> You have to rate them 1 star Uber, or 3 star Lyft in order to avoid being matched again. However, the rider has not done anything to warrant a low rating.
> 
> Uber and Lyft need to separate the ratings and possible rematch. Have a separate box that allows you to not be re-matched. And then let the riders be rated on how they were as a rider.


Just call support and asked that you not be paired with that passenger any longer. They will accommodate your request.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

The only thing that should be influencing pax ratings is TIP AMOUNT.

Period.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> I understand what the OP is saying, but, I also don't care about the rider's rating or the impact of my one star on it, as I will never see them again. Do they care about mine ???
> 
> About 2-3 times a week I hand out a one star to someone for various reasons, usually not related to their personal conduct while in my vehicle.
> 
> We're not saving the manatee's here.............


Literally my first thought when I read the OP. I try to be fair but I'm really not too worried about the rider rating.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> Literally my first thought when I read the OP. I try to be fair but I'm really not too worried about the rider rating.


Funny world. Was bored a week ago Sunday and it was dead.
Airport ping long trip. 4.7&#129314;
45 miles 1.15 hours
Picked up a 55-year-old woman from New Orleans with a college degree. Great conversation time flew. 
No tip.. ok I knew it
Until 15 came in this morning
You never know


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

4848 said:


> You have to rate them 1 star Uber, or 3 star Lyft in order to avoid being matched again.


for Uber that is a nope. Driver and pax must trade one stars and Uber 'might' unmatch. Best to call Uber to cement the deal.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have a friend who works with me at the TSA (yes airport screener), he lives about 7-8 minutes from the airport. When his wife's schedule conflicts he has to take an uber home.
> 
> He's on his 12th account this year and keeps getting downrated into oblivion. I don't think he's gotten more than 1 star ever going to or from work.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. As a rider, He could create another account with brand new 5 stars rating in a minute.


----------

